# Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.



## Yvonne (5. Aug. 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,
ich lese schon eine Weile fleißig Eure Threads und möchte mich nun vorstellen - mit meinem Pfützchen.
Gerade habe ich meinen Sommerurlaub dazu genutzt, mir endlich den Traum von einem eigenen Teich zu erfüllen, ich bin Yvonne, 27 Jahre alt, aus dem zauberhaften Saarland.
Wild entschlossen ging ich also ans Werk, bewaffnet mit meinem Spaten. Zum Glück fand ich, bis auf allerlei Bauschutt und Müll, irgendwann Sandboden vor. Also: Grube ausgehoben (5x4x1,5m), Kapillarsperre gebaut (die zwischendurch den Namen "Kapitalsperre" bekam, weil jetzt erst wieder gespart werden  muss) Sand rein, Vlies drauf, Folie rein und Wasser marsch.
 

 

 

Als Umrandung sollten eine Terasse, eine Steinmauer und etwas Sand her. Gedacht-getan. Und nun steht er da, mein ganzer Stolz. 

 

 

 

Es fehlen noch ein paar Pflanzen, die kommen nächste Woche. Bewohner gibt es auch schon, 5 Shabunkins, 3 Schildis, __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken sowie ein paar wunderschöne __ Libellen.Alle wohl auf und wunderschön anzusehen.
Es haben sich einige Algen gebildet, aber dem Forum habe ich entnommen, dass das für einen neuen Teich ganz normal sei...
Ich freue mich sehr auf Eure Kommentare und den zukünftigen Austausch mit Euch.
Eure Yvonne


----------



## axel (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo Yvonne

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen hir bei uns Teichverrückten 

:Willkommen2

Da habt Ihr aber ganz schön geschafft im Sommerurlaub
Ja , am Anfang kann es zu einer Algenblüte kommen. Das gibt sich aber wieder mit der Zeit wenn das Gleichgewicht  zwischen Nährstoffeintrag und Nährstoffverbrauch durch Pflanzenwuchs stimmt. 
Fische hät ich noch nicht so schnell eingesetzt das sich die Teichbiologie erst entwickeln sollte. Na ich hab aber Verständnis das man es kaum erwarten kann Fischis im Teich zu haben. Ihr müsst halt ein wenig füttern damit die Fische etwas zu fressen haben.
Nun bin ich gespannt wie Euer Teich so langsam begrünt wird.

lg
axel


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

hey,
dein teich ist sehr huebsch geworden, gefaellt mir,
glueckwunsch 
liebe gruesse lotta


----------



## frajo (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

...sehr schön geworden...


----------



## Connemara (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Sehr schön! Da hat sich der Urlaub ja gelohnt


----------



## koile (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo Yvonne!
Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.
Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut, mit der Terrasse hat er ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit meinem.

Auf Deinem Teich sehe ich Kugeln, sind diese mit Solar betrieben und sind sie von TH Philipps ? 
Wenn ja, sind diese mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Wir , mein Schwiegervater und ich, hatten auf unseren Teichen diese Kugeln. Beim letzten Starkregen mit Hagel wurde dieses feine Glas total zerstört. Auch im Inneren der Kugel sind feine Glasfäden.
Du kannst Dir ja vorstellen, wie schwierig es ist, das Glas aus dem Teich zu bekommen.

Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.

Grüße aus dem Saarland
 Gerd


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo Yvonne,

und herzlich Willkommen 
Noch so eine Kaputte die im Urlaub knüppelt anstatt sich zu erholen ... 

Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Der Teich sieht schön aus ... fehlt nur noch das Grün . 
Die Wurzel find ich Klasse ... wo haste die denn her?

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo Yvonne,
:Willkommen2

Den Urlaub mit etwas körperlicher Arbeit zu verbringen ist toll,
wenn man am Ende an dem Ergebnis lange Freude hat.

Das mit den Algen und Pflanzen musssich erst mal einpendeln, das dauert etwas.

Welchen Filter habt ihr den aktuell im Einsatz?


----------



## Yvonne (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo zurück
...und erst einmal ganz lieben Dank für Eure Meinungen.
Das mit den Glaskugeln erschreckt mich ja ein bisschen. Der Hinweis ist aber wichtig. Ich werde sie rausnehmen, sobald es vom Wetter her schlechter wird.

Die Wurzel habe ich durch Zufall entdeckt. Ich war auf der Suche nach großen Steinen und bin durch Zufall an einem Heckenablageplatz vorbei gekommen. Dort lag sie ganz einsam und ich hab sie gleich auf den Anhänger gepackt.

Lieber Jörg, die Technik ist aus dem Baumarkt. Ich hatte zuerst bei Ebay eine sehr sehr schlechte Filteranlage gekauft und nach dem Ärger wurde es jetzt eine von T.I.P. bis 16000 l.

Liebster Gruß!!


----------



## blackbird (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo Yvonne, 

auch von mir ein "herzlich willkommen". 
Sieht hübsch aus, was Du da auf die Beine gestellt hast. 
"Kapitalsperre" find ich nett! 

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin,
Tim


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

hallo Yvonne,
willkommen in diesem Forum.
Dein Teich schaut richtig klasse aus,
das Holzdeck umzu gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich hoffe, daß die Fische und Schildis ihren sehr frühen Teicheinzug gut wegstecken...
und mit mehr Pflanzen wird sich der Teich noch besser machen


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo Yvonne,
:Willkommen2

das mit dem Bauschutt sieht mir mehr danach aus als hättest Du ne alte Siedlung gefunden

Das Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen, auch ich finde die Wurzel

Jetzt muß nur noch die "Kapitalsperre" den Weg für Pflanzen frei machen


----------



## Yvonne (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Das mit der Siedlung dachte ich nur so lange bis ich ein Planschbecken, einen Baumann, geschätzte dreißig Sangria-Flaschen und eine halbe Küchenausstattung ausgebuddelt hatte- und eine Silvesterkarte von 2000


----------



## Tom1402 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo Yvonne,

auch von mir ein * *Herzlich Willkommen* *

Sei froh, dass bei deinen Fundsachen keine Knochen lagen 

Sehr schöner Teich und diese Wurzel (haben will) :beten

liebe Grüße Tom


----------



## burki (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

glückwunsch yvonne, hast dir was feines geschaffen.
tolle kombi aus steinen und holzterrasse 

vergiss das mehr an pflanzen nicht, nicht das algen überhand nehmen.


----------



## Yvonne (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hallo lieber Burki ,

mit den Pflanzen habe ich natürlich auf Euch gehört und gleich Gas gegeben. Hab noch ca. 60 Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt. Bin sehr gespannt, ob sie anwachsen und die Algen dann das Weite suchen.
 

Ganz lieber Gruß!!


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hey Yvonne

Schönen Gartenteich hast du da ! . 

Darf ich dich Fragen woher du die Bretter deiner Terrasse hast ?  Haben selbst vor ne Holzterrasse zu machen und die Bretter gefallen mir sehr gut =) . 
Und was sie kosten würde mich auch interesieren


----------



## Yvonne (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Eve und ihr Teich sind nun auch hier.*

Hi Manuel,

na die Bretter sind aus dem Globus Baumarkt und waren da gerade im Angebot zu knapp 7 Euro pro Meter. Ich fand die sehr spannend, weil es einn Gemisch aus Holz und Plastik ist und weder fault, noch gestrichern werden muss.

Lieber Gruß!!


----------

